# Pentagon's answer to ending war



## luv2camp35 (Feb 18, 2008)

The Pentagon announced TODAY the formation of a new 500-man elite fighting unit called the United States Redneck Special Forces (USRSF).



These Southern boys will be dropped off into Iraq and have been given onlythe following facts about terrorists:

1.) The season opened today.
2.) There is no limit.
3.) They taste just like chicken.
4.) They don't like beer, pickups, country music or Jesus.
5.) They are directly responsible for the death of Dale Earnhardt.



The Pentagon expects the problem in Iraq to be over by Friday.


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow. I WANT ONE!

Is that that .50 cal sniper rifle?


----------



## kookie (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats a great one...............Love the gun too........


----------



## navionjim (Feb 18, 2008)

Rich, I'm surprised you didn't recognize the 20mm Lahti rifle. (Italian made)Like the Swiss Solothern, (Much better built.) another 20mm WWII idiotic concept, it was intended for anti tank use. Problem was your position was immediately identified once you took a shot at the tank which was obvious in range of your comparatively unfortified position. That's a very bad place to be if you didn't manage to "kill" the tank. It was quickly replaced by the invention of the Bazooka and saw little actual use in combat. At one time you could buy those monsters on the surplus market for about $200! They cost much more than that now $5-6 K. I got to fire one several years ago mounted to a picnic table at a range in Oregon, I don't think I want to do it again.
Jimbo


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry Jim... I am not really up on the mil stuff. They seemed to do OK with the 20 in the Vulcan tho...or is that a .30?


----------



## navionjim (Feb 18, 2008)

You are correct sir, the Vulcan is a 20mm Gatling gun. But you could never shoulder fire a Vulcan. For that mater the Lahti is only fired from a prone position sitting on those skids you see on the bottom of it. it WILL slide your whole body about 4 feet aft when you fire it. The one I shot lifted the picnic table a good 2.5 feet in the air, blew my hat, glasses and headset off, put a cloud of my own vaporised snot in front of my face and generally scared the bejesus out of me! Not for the timid.
Jimbo


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like something everyone should do ONCE...  ;{)

Talk about a bottom shot!


----------



## Daskino (Oct 23, 2022)

navionjim said:


> Rich, I'm surprised you didn't recognize the 20mm Lahti rifle. (Italian made)Like the Swiss Solothern, (Much better built.) another 20mm WWII idiotic concept, it was intended for anti tank use. Problem was your position was immediately identified once you took a shot at the tank which was obvious in range of your comparatively unfortified position. That's a very bad place to be if you didn't manage to "kill" the tank. It was quickly replaced by the invention of the Bazooka and saw little actual use in combat. At one time you could buy those monsters on the surplus market for about $200! They cost much more than that now $5-6 K. I got to fire one several years ago mounted to a picnic table at a range in Oregon, I don't think I want to do it again.                                                                                  By the way, if you're interested, there are a lot of other cool novels concerning the Vietnam War, for example. I already know that you can even find writinguniverse.com/free-essay-examples/the-things-they-carried/ essays on the subject here. I could learn more here and now I understand how hard the everyday life of any soldier in general was. Unfortunately we sometimes don't fully appreciate it objectively, so essays like this allow you to look at it from a different perspective.
> Jimbo


I was told by a direct participant that it did more harm than good.


----------

